
Windows 8 to include new PDF reader - Flemlord
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/04/04/windows-8-to-include-new-appx-pdf-reader/
======
zdw
If it's half as good as Mac OS X Preview, that would be awesome.

Even better would be if this lifts PDF to first-class-citizen status as an
image format in Windows.

------
goalieca
Well, considering adobe provides two of the most vulnerable pieces of software
in existence, i can see why microsoft wants to replace it.

------
nvictor
> clean, light...open?

